# Moving to Singapore



## onglaocheodo (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,

I am a Vietnamese citizen who has been living in Australia for the past 7 years or so. I'm planning to move to Singapore at the end of next year to seek an opportunity to work and live permanently there. Would anyone please help me to clarify any of my current concerns?

1- Would it be possible to rent a 2-room HDB flat (1 bed + 1 kitchen + 1 bath) with a maximum monthly rent of SGD1,500, given that I have a work permit visa?

2- Since Singapore is relatively small, is it still convenient if we live in one end of the country but work in the other? 

3- After several months living in Singapore, If I want to first apply for a Singapore PR and later apply for a Singapore citizenship. Is it right to say that I do not have any obligation in the National Service Liability since I'm the first generation but my son would have?

Thanks in advance for your clarifications.


----------



## bigsale (Jun 18, 2011)

Check This Out:



DragonFire said:


> Anyway..
> 
> 1. $1.5k might be possible in the further out estates. Closer in there is practically no chance.
> 
> ...


----------

